# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Анонимный веб-серфинг

## SDA

NETSEC анонсировала сервис, с помощью которого можно анонимно путешествовать по Интернету без использования прокси-серверов. Поддерживается метод www-аутентификации, cookies, передаются get и post запросы.

Link: http://a.netsec.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## orvman

*SDA*, ничего личного, ты просто дал линк.
Для всех интересующихся скажу - полностью Анонимного серфинга как такового *не бывает*.
Ну не бывает и всё.

----------


## SDA

orvman, согласен 100% анонимности нет, но все таки то что предлагает NETSEC делать попроще чем работать через цепь прокси.

----------


## drongo

IP detected: 69.56.234.18
Country: United States (US)
Resume: You are using hight anonymous (elite) proxy (if you are using proxy). 

Жаль, что не русский айпишник  :Sad: 
А может это отдел фбр всё потом просматривает  :Smiley: ))

----------


## orvman

> А может это отдел фбр всё потом просматривает


 Да запросто. Далеко не секрет, что многие такие бесплатные сервисы у спецслужб в кармане. А что же касается России, то тут все проще. Приходит чел или два с корочками к провайдеру, тыкают носом местных админов - и усё! - логи и все данные в кармане. ...Вариантов море... Это так, вкратце...
А люди действительно думают, что все-таки есть анонимный серфинг....

----------


## Master

Намного проще поставить броузер для анонимного серфинга по Интернету и тебя никто не отследит. Тем более это бесплатно от известной хакерской группы Hactivismo.

Читаем и при необходимости скачиваем.

----------


## orvman

Опять началось.



> Намного проще поставить броузер для анонимного серфинга по Интернету и тебя никто не отследит.


 Ага, а вот так выглядят логи на стороне провайдера: ( 10.10.11.8 - Ваш IP-адрес, есть еще MAC-адрес + выделенка + по новому законодательству для подключения Вы обязаны предоставить паспорт и т.д. - лень ссылку и сам закон искать, извините) 


> From:	 Sat Apr 30 06:28:35 2005
> To:	 Fri May 27 12:39:52 2005
>  10.10.11.8 	2673756020
> Downloaded from IPs: 
> ....
> 194.67.45.8	43630976
>  194.67.45.98	807257
>  194.67.45.99	195100
>  194.67.57.104	120
> ...


 Это самые обычные логи с серверной машины провайдера. Я уже не говорю про реальные логи, навороченный биллинг и т.д., или перехваты пакетов и их разбор. Чуете варианты? 
Ну че, с кем хакнем какой-нибудь банк? Есть самоубийцы? Как говорится "почуйте разницу".    

Ну забудьте это словосочетание "анонимность в сети".

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> NETSEC анонсировала сервис, с помощью которого можно анонимно путешествовать по Интернету без использования прокси-серверов. Поддерживается метод www-аутентификации, cookies, передаются get и post запросы.
> 
> Link: http://a.netsec.ru


Наши спецслужбы блокируют всякие анонимные прокси-сервера. Вот и здесь преуспели. :Stick Out Tongue: 



> Ну забудьте это словосочетание "анонимность в сети".


Да, все мы под колпаком. :Smiley:

----------


## borka

Только-только упало в почтовый ящик:

"БЕЗОПАСНОСТЬ В ИНТЕРНЕТЕ

VPN СЕРВИС 

Входите в интернет с другого ip адреса.

СТОИМОСТЬ 50$ В МЕСЯЦ.

тел: (495) 542 39 87
icq 3-644-249, 231-603-879"
 :Smiley:

----------


## pig

"Лефортово Лимитед"  :Cheesy:

----------


## borka

> "Лефортово Лимитед"


Или "Анлимитед".  :Wink:

----------


## nagval

www.ripn.net судя по их инфе 194.67.45.8 это mail.ru

----------

